# Popbuying Vs. Cube4You



## roaggarwal (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,
was wondering a few things about cube 4 u and popbuying. What are the shipping prices for express shipping( less than 2 weeks). Which is cheaper. Which is more secure. These questions are for 2 cubes


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 19, 2010)

C4U sux, the knock the price up wayyy too much.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2010)

Popbuying is cheaper. They're both secure. & I think your ordering more than 2 cubes.


----------



## roaggarwal (Jan 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Popbuying is cheaper. They're both secure. & I think your ordering more than 2 cubes.



Yeah, how much would the total shipping be?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 19, 2010)

roaggarwal said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Popbuying is cheaper. They're both secure. & I think your ordering more than 2 cubes.
> ...



free.

or the EMS, which i think stays the same no matter how many items you ordered.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2010)

roaggarwal said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Popbuying is cheaper. They're both secure. & I think your ordering more than 2 cubes.
> ...



On popbuying free usually but we're getting EMS because we need it before the competition. Probably $25 for the total order but you only have to pay ~$7 because there are 4 people. By the way, you could've just called me.




daniel0731ex said:


> or the EMS, which i think stays the same no matter how many items you ordered.


Really? Sweet.


----------



## roaggarwal (Jan 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> roaggarwal said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Yeah, did u get a hold of austin or ryan


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2010)

roaggarwal said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > roaggarwal said:
> ...



No, could you keep this to PM's. This is a forum, not a chat room.


----------



## CubeWoRm (Feb 14, 2010)

I do have to agree that C4U's prices are high, but they ship WAY faster then popbuying. I made an order on 1/30/10 which was 15 days ago and it hasn't even shipped yet. I emailed them and they said they would ship it last week, but now I just heard they went on vacation from 2/12 till 2/22, so looks like I'm out of luck to get my order shipped for a while.. then, still have to wait for shipping. Sux... =(


----------



## Owen (Feb 14, 2010)

Popbuying:

Not always reliable, sells lots of KOs, slow shipping, not slow shipping is expensive, not in USA. Website is glitchy.

Cube4you:

Not always reliable, sells lots of KOs, slow shipping, expensive shipping, shop sells a very limited amount of products, not in USA.


Conclusion: I need to start my own store.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 14, 2010)

Owen said:


> Popbuying:
> 
> Not always reliable, sells lots of KOs, slow shipping, not slow shipping is expensive, *not in USA*. Website is glitchy.
> 
> ...


:fp
Since when was not being in the USA a con? It's neither pro or con when you evaluate for the rest of the world... you just happen to be far away from it. It's not like everybody lives where you do.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 14, 2010)

Owen said:


> Popbuying:
> 
> Not always reliable, sells lots of KOs, slow shipping, not slow shipping is expensive, not in USA. Website is glitchy.
> 
> ...



you obviously have no idea what you are talking about. c4y sells no KOs, has EXTREMELY fast shipping, for not that much (US). They also have quite a large selection of puzzles.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 14, 2010)

I've heard problems with C4U orders.
But positive reviews with Popbuying.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I've heard problems with C4U orders.
> But positive reviews with Popbuying.



I've heard problems with popbuying orders.
But positive reviews with Cube4you.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 14, 2010)

C4U 
- Okay standard shipping (hideously expensive faster UPS shipping[£40?!]),
- Fast-ish processing,
- Good quality cubes,
- Good selection of cubes,
- Original source of innovative puzzles (3x3x4, teraminx [If you're into that sort of thing]),
- OK prices.

Popbuying
- OK shipping, it's free though,
- (In my experience) Atrocious processing. Almost 3 weeks and I had to contact them to ask what was up,
- Good quality cubes,
- Loads of different puzzles, but shed-loads of KO cubes,
- Great prices,

Make what you like of both sites.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 14, 2010)

To sum it up:

C4Y = Fast
Popbuying = Cheap


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > Popbuying:
> ...



orly?

http://cubeforyou.com/product-538.html
http://cubeforyou.com/product-646.html
http://cubeforyou.com/product-540.html

and some debatable ones:
http://cubeforyou.com/product-591.html
http://cubeforyou.com/product-579.html



congrats, you have just exposed yourself as a noob.......?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Daniel0731ex, you gave the same link twice.


daniel0731ex said:


> product-579.html


----------



## powershotman (Feb 14, 2010)

my ordered goods are over 50 days , 
wat the ...
really **** me off ...
i ordered from popbuying


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Daniel0731ex, you gave the same link twice.
> 
> 
> daniel0731ex said:
> ...



oops, i ment this one:
http://cubeforyou.com/product-540.html


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Feb 14, 2010)

Popbuying is way better. Free shipping, they are fairly secure. (as secure as cube4you will get). They stock in cubes before any other website gets them (most of the time), and they have a huge selection of cubes, really cheap prices.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 14, 2010)

sorry, the transparent isn't a knockoff, as its the same puzzle as what you said was 'debatable'. I agree the void and super floppy are though. Still 2 puzzles is not "lots of KOs"


----------



## Meep (Feb 14, 2010)

Putting aside your opinion on knock-off puzzles, both of the sites sell what they say they sell. I've heard problems with Cube4You sometimes missing items (Some people say they have awesome service, some people can't seem to contact them at all), and problems with Popbuying taking unusually long (Not always). I could have easily missed things though. Popbuying tends to be cheaper with slower shipping, with Cube4You having faster but expensive shipping. So it depends on how much you're willing to spend and how long you're willing to wait.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 14, 2010)

This has become biased rants of crap. We're looking for objective comments that try to expose the truth here. I have not ordered from popbuying, so I won't say anything about it. But I have placed several orders on C4Y and I can let you know my experiences:

-Shipping is rather expensive. C4Y is best with bulk orders.
-Shipping is reliable. They also tell you when everything has been processed. I think I got an email with a tracking number, as well.
-Cubes are high-quality. I've never had an issue with cubes from C4Y.
-Selection is moderate. I would like a few extra items but they really cover everything you need.
-They get the job done. Every time. If something goes wrong you just let them know.

I guess I'll put in some first opinions of popbuying (again, I've never ordered from them). They seem desperate for business. Free shipping and lots of coupons just screams "Please buy from us!" I've heard REALLY bad things about shipping time. Some people knock C4Y for having 3 weeks shipping sometimes (I get mine in about a week), but popbuying has had people waiting for over a month sometimes.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 14, 2010)

CubeWoRm said:


> I do have to agree that C4U's prices are high, but they ship WAY faster then popbuying. I made an order on 1/30/10 which was 15 days ago and it hasn't even shipped yet. I emailed them and they said they would ship it last week, but now I just heard they went on vacation from 2/12 till 2/22, so looks like I'm out of luck to get my order shipped for a while.. then, still have to wait for shipping. Sux... =(




SAME!!!! I had one order on 1.30 as well, but that was shipped but still hasn't left customs in HK. I had another order on 2.5, and that was never even processed! Popbuying is annoying... But their prices are so cheap!


----------



## lilkdub503 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have ordered from both popbuying and C4U. Although I ordered with C4U's expensive shipping, I won't comment about that. What I will say is that popbuying shipped my stuff in a bag that looked ultra sketch. C4U put my items into a box, marked clearly and probably more protective. The cubes and everything are the same, just like the shipping times. I prefer popbuying for the selection, but C4U for ease of use and peace of mind.


----------



## c1829 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have ordered from both. I made an $80 order on popbuying consisting of 12 cubes and free shipping and i got it in 2 weeks and I ordered 2 cubes from cube4you that cost $20 but the shipping was also $20 and it took 3 weeks so I prefer popbuying.


----------



## Laura O (Feb 14, 2010)

I never had any problems with cube4you. Sometimes it takes about 4 weeks when you choose cheap air-mail, but well, I received all my orders.

Popbuying is definitely slower. I still miss a cube that was shipped in December... support only told me to wait.


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 14, 2010)

Owen, Popbuying is the greatest site ever. If you are that impatient that you cannot just wait a little longer in order to get the cheapest prices in the world, then something is messed up with you.


----------



## Dimeg (Feb 14, 2010)

popbuying had my cube shipped in 2 days and I received the package 3 weeks after shipping. I have no experience with c4u so can’t compare.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 14, 2010)

just for comparison, I ordered a 3x3x5 from cube4you and had it in my hands in 3 days for $13 shipping. I've never had a popbuying order in my hands within 3 weeks of being ordered.


----------



## Meep (Feb 14, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> just for comparison, I ordered a 3x3x5 from cube4you and had it in my hands in 3 days for $13 shipping. I've never had a popbuying order in my hands within 3 weeks of being ordered.



David had one within 11 days I think. Most people ordered during the Christmas season though, which of course slowed things down as well.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 15, 2010)

I ordered 2 cubes from popbuying. Its been more than two weeks and the items haven't even been shipped yet. Ordetracking says "Collecting Items".


----------



## csharsha (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a feeling popbuying is rather slow at shipping, my order of 2 cubes hasn't shipped for 2 weeks already, and in past when i ordered from ebay and dealextreme, they arrived in 1 week. 
considering i live in asia, it should come much quicker, though shipping wise i think u would go for popbuying and since you havent ordered, its ok cuz the vacation is almost over and maybe it would not be that long.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 15, 2010)

I ordered from popbuying, it shipped in 6 days which was a week ago. The package sent from Hkpost but now I have no idea where it is lol


----------



## yeee707 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've had experience with both, and I have had varied experiences. My C4Y orders, when I chose UPS, have always been fast, 3-5 days. When I chose regular shipping, it took about a week, except one time when I ordered only a core and screws, and that order took a month. 
With popbuying, my orders have all been recieved within a week or two, except one order which I placed in mid January, and took a month to process, shipping last week. Sadly, it contained my QJ heart I was going to give my girlfriend for valentines day, and it took too long... 
As a conclusion, there are times when the companies are just slow, so it's basically luck in my experience. As a side note, that long processing time for popbuying seemed to have occured for a lot of people, so I think something happened to popbuying in that time period.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 15, 2010)

i ordered 3 cubes from popbuying

It took one week to ship it
And now its been another week since its been shipped, who knows how much longer it will take
It takes a week for me to get my C4U order.


I seriously hope my orders come. And i think i get my order even though popbuying is on "vacation" i friggin HATE my storebought. It is at a level where lubing it no longer is effective.


----------



## Kxg (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll share my experience.

Shipping:
C4U order placed on September 3 rd, received on January 1x th.
PopBuying order placed on November 27th, received on January 0x th (note the x-mas season).

Service:
C4U ignored 6+ messages, rest were useless.
PopBuying replied to messages fast with etiquette and enough information.

Prices:
C4U order of 3 cubes + AIR shipping = ~40$
PopBuying order of 3 cubes = ~23$

Cubes:
Cubes don't differ much. It's only that they seem to put C4U hardware and stickers to all cubes at C4U, while popbuying comes with original ones.


My opinion might not be as objective because I've only had one order from each but it you should get the idea.


----------



## kooixh (Feb 15, 2010)

shipping
cube4you:fast with tracing number
popbuying:average 1-2 weeks orders over $15 with tracing number

service
cube4you:ignore 
popbuying:reply in 30minutes

prices
cube4you:with shipping'expensive
popbuying:free shipping,cheap but good cubes

packaging
cube4you:in a bix
popbuying:in a bag(no box)


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Feb 15, 2010)

*cube4you*
only puzzle related
sell lesser KOs
more dynamic site
can give you extra parts if you broke or miss some (maybe popbuy too, but I never tried)
there are bundle section
faster shipping option (they have UPS)
can collect score simply just by ordering, score can give you discount permanently.discount raises along with the raise of your score.
sometimes it took awhile for your order to be shipped, but I only get this twice out of 23 orders.
the Cube4You team only Admin him self (James) and Zhu Zhu, so they reply mail, thread in forums etc more slow
When stock out, you wont be able to order it, so you wont spend money for nothing

*PopBuying*
lots and lots of stuffes there, you can even buy cute keychain, electronic stuffes and....almost everything.
sell lots KOs, some KOs are named wrong.
no bundle section (at least for puzzle), but they provide coupons more often
free shipping option and the fastest shipping is only EMS
can collect points for discount (but i never do this, try read the rules)
the fastest time my order get delivered is 5 days after the payment. so, it's kindda long. but for free shipping, i won't expect too much about it.
the PopBuying team is more than 2 people. I've already talk to at least 5 of them. They response more quick.
when stock out, you will never know until the pacakge arrives. Then the missing item will be included in the next order. Sometimes they ship them alone, sometimes they refund the money.

hmm
what else....:confused:
I'll add more when I find it


----------



## Caedus (Feb 15, 2010)

Owen said:


> Popbuying:
> 
> Not always reliable, sells lots of KOs, slow shipping, not slow shipping is expensive, not in USA. Website is glitchy.
> 
> ...


Fixed.

On-Topic:
I prefer Popbuying. I've never had a problem, and the shipping really isn't _that_ bad.


----------



## ChrisBird (Feb 15, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > Popbuying:
> ...



No, you sell two different types of cube in white and black each.

On-Topic:
I don't get all the s*** that's passed around about C4Y.
I've made 15+ orders there, using each kind of shipping more then once and EVERYTIME I got EXACTLY what I asked for. In the amount of time they specified.

I have walked about 3-5 people through the ordering process on C4Y after they had complained to me. Each time they has just incorrectly input their address.

Double and triple check your information before ordering. It's that simple.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 15, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > Popbuying:
> ...


Fixed.

On-Topic: 
Popbuying is pretty good, but they sell too many KO's.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 15, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> ...
> 
> On-Topic:
> Popbuying is pretty good, but they sell too many KO's.



Just don't buy the KO's.

@Chris Yes, I know I don't have any selection. It was a joke. Intended to be somewhat funny.


----------

